# Fire HD 8 and Audible UPDATE



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I just spent an extremely frustrating 1 hour and 40 minutes online to Audible customer service chat trying (and failing) to sort out a problem with Audible on my Fire HD8.

I finally gave in and upgraded (debatable) my three year old Fire to the new HD 8 model (OMG, how good is it not to have that *&%*ing carousel) and just as with the original Fire I'm having difficulties getting the Audible app to work. With Audible being an Amazon company and the two accounts joined at the hip, I would have expected it to work seamlessly.

When I go into Audiobooks I can see the store just fine. I can view my wishlist and see how many credits I have and I even purchased a book which I was able to download onto a different device. So it's clearly connected to my Audible account. BUT, when I tap on library, it just tells me my library is empty. There should be an option to tap on 'All' or 'Downloaded' (changed from 'Cloud' and 'Device' which was on previous OS versions) but these don't appear. So I can't list the books in my account to pick any to download.

I followed all the help suggestions on Audible and Amazon, syncing, restarting, clearing the cache, de-registering etc etc and then the customer services rep made me do them all again, but nothing helped. The one thing they didn't suggest was a factory reset.

I am now awaiting an email from a 'systems specialist' which will take 2-3 business days. Allowing for the New Year's Day holiday and the weekend that probably means next week.

So, do I bite the bullet and try a factory reset now, which may or may not work, or wait on the email and see if they can resolve it?  

I'm not a happy bunny.  

EDIT: Sorted ! See post Feb 2nd


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You've probably not got much on it so a factory reset shouldn't hurt much . . . . I'd have suggested de-register/re-register as well. Have you gone to Amazon and checked the settings on your account there? Are the audiobooks listed?

Not sure what else to tell you . . . if it's weird on both devices, it's probably an account issue.  FWIW, I just tried listening to a book I had on my Fire HDX. It worked just fine. Then I initiated a download of a different book that was only in the cloud . . . it's not downloading fast, but it is downloading.  When I go to the Audiobooks tab, there is a 'cloud' vs 'device' selection as well as sort options -- author, recent, title, length -- and the option to show a list or grid of covers.

On the Fire8 (5th Gen) I do see, when I tap library, all the audiobooks I own. I didn't have any downloaded to that device but I initiated a d/l.  Also not fast.   On this device there's a list/grid toggle icon; also sort options if you touch the icon that's three different length lines.

Both downloads worked fine and I can listen to both books on the respective devices to which I downloaded them.

Hope someone can get it sorted for you . . . you're right -- it SHOULD work seamlessly. It does seem to for me. Sorry it's not for you.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

When I had my original Fire it was back before our Audible and Amazon accounts in the UK could be connected which contributed to the problem, but that is no longer the case.  However, on Amazon UK, under 'manage your content and devices' it is still not possible to view your audiobooks - the option just isn't on the list.

However, I do have an Amazon US  account and for some reason it does list about four of my Audible books. So, I sent one of them to the new Fire - but nothing happened. I tried syncing the device afterwards but it didn't download or appear in the library. 

If I have time tomorrow I may try the factory reset.   I'd be more keen to do it if I was more confident that it would work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . . 

It's really not too surprising that audiobooks tied to a US account don't work on a UK account. . . . maybe that's the root of the problem. . . . do you have books in a UK audiobooks account? Can you get the US audiobooks switched to a UK account?

Wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . . .
> 
> It's really not too surprising that audiobooks tied to a US account don't work on a UK account. . . . maybe that's the root of the problem. . . . do you have books in a UK audiobooks account? Can you get the US audiobooks switched to a UK account?
> 
> Wish I could be more helpful.


Based on absolutely no actual information or observation, I suspect the above is somehow at the root of the problem. US vs UK accounts. I have no real data, but I'm positive!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Based on absolutely no actual information or observation, I suspect the above is somehow at the root of the problem. US vs UK accounts. I have no real data, but I'm positive!


You could be right, but I can't get past the fact that the app doesn`t have the `all` or `downloaded` options showing. - they should be there even if I didn`t have any books or if it couldn`t decide between my two accounts.

Anyhow, I tried the factory reset, but it didn`t work. I guess I`ll just have to wait for that email.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> You could be right, but I can't get past the fact that the app doesn`t have the `all` or `downloaded` options showing. - they should be there even if I didn`t have any books or if it couldn`t decide between my two accounts.
> 
> Anyhow, I tried the factory reset, but it didn`t work. I guess I`ll just have to wait for that email.


Just throwing things out there you may have already thought of them. . . .

With your UK audible account -- do you have that connected, for sure, to your UK Amazon account? Though, I'm not actually sure how you can check this. I think my audible account was started THROUGH my Amazon account so it was never an issue. I wonder if you've had your audible account since before the two sort of became symbiotically connected and, if so, if that's where the problem lies.

Hope someone can help you get it sorted.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I don't have a fire, but I have seen "this" problem before. I was in Audible before the sale to Amazon and had two accounts. Back then to get certain audiobooks I needed a US account in addition to my UK one. Luckily I also had an old Amazon US account. The two linked seamlessly as you would expect, so signing in I use my Amazon com password at Audible USA.

Jump to UK, and nope! I can't use my Amazon UK password and user because it's the SAME as my USA one of course. So I STILL after all these years have to sign in to UK Audible using the old Audible log in page with my old username and password. This means that on iTunes for example, I have to register BOTH audibles to play the files grrrr. And boy, did that take a long time to sort out. Lots of steps and hoops.

So I would suggest checking your device is not logged into the wrong account. You probably need to log in to the old Audible one like me to get in.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I don't have a fire, but I have seen "this" problem before. I was in Audible before the sale to Amazon and had two accounts. Back then to get certain audiobooks I needed a US account in addition to my UK one. Luckily I also had an old Amazon US account. The two linked seamlessly as you would expect, so signing in I use my Amazon com password at Audible USA.
> 
> Jump to UK, and nope! I can't use my Amazon UK password and user because it's the SAME as my USA one of course. So I STILL after all these years have to sign in to UK Audible using the old Audible log in page with my old username and password. This means that on iTunes for example, I have to register BOTH audibles to play the files grrrr. And boy, did that take a long time to sort out. Lots of steps and hoops.
> 
> So I would suggest checking your device is not logged into the wrong account. You probably need to log in to the old Audible one like me to get in.


I did have my Audible account from before the two were joined, but I now use the same username and password to log into Amazon US & UK and Audible US & UK.

I'm certain that the Audiobooks app on the Fire is logged into my Audible UK account, because I am able to see my wish list, it tells me how many credits I have left and I was able to purchase a book using one of those credits. That book is now available in my UK library on the website and on my iPod and I can download it, but even that one doesn't show on 'my library' on the Fire. I can't list the books in the cloud in order to choose something to download as the option to tap on 'all' or 'cloud' isn't there.

*sigh*


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> I did have my Audible account from before the two were joined, but I now use the same username and password to log into Amazon US & UK and Audible US & UK.
> 
> I'm certain that the Audiobooks app on the Fire is logged into my Audible UK account, because I am able to see my wish list, it tells me how many credits I have left and I was able to purchase a book using one of those credits. That book is now available in my UK library on the website and on my iPod and I can download it, but even that one doesn't show on 'my library' on the Fire. I can't list the books in the cloud in order to choose something to download as the option to tap on 'all' or 'cloud' isn't there.
> 
> *sigh*


I have 100s of audio books in the US account and 100s of different ones in the UK one. If I login to my UK account using my Amazon dets, my UK library will be empty. How come yours isn't empty?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, it turned out it wasn't me, my Fire or my two Audible accounts, or indeed anything to do with me at all. It was Audible's fault!

They eventually called me and said that other people had suffered the same problem and by reading the log files from those Fires (or accounts maybe?) (how do they DO that!) they should be able to fix the problem.

Then I got an email saying it was sorted and to try again. It worked! Everything in my library showed up instantly and I didn't even have to do any of the resetting they suggested. For anyone who may have the same problem, this is their reply in full:-



> Dear Valued Audible.co.uk customer,
> 
> We want to offer our sincere apologies for the inconvenience and the amount of time the problem you have encountered when attempting to access your audiobooks on your Fire Tablet 5th Generation. Based on a recent update to the incident created to track this issue, it does seem that the problem may have been related to a number of older titles not including an internal library code.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!


----------

